# Daytona Grey S-Line



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

Picked it up yesterday. eace:


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

:thumbup:

The Canadian S-line wheels just rock!

Congratz....I still have to wait 2 more months...............


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

My God sport suspension can't get here soon enough. I'm not a stancebro, but there's a limit on what type of stratosphere reach is acceptable. :laugh:


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

congrats . Maybe i'll source the wheels from Canada instead of the steering wheel lol. The color looks great man! Is Daytona Grey the same as Monsoon Grey?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Unfortunately not. Daytona Grey looks “right," while Monsoon Grey is just “meh," IMO. While I have no intention of buying another grey car, I do feel that the US is being slighted by Audi's omission of Daytona Grey as an S-line or S3 exclusive offering. I don't feel that Monsoon Grey does anything beyond a base car any justice.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> Unfortunately not. Daytona Grey looks “right," while Monsoon Grey is just “meh," IMO. While I have no intention of buying another grey car, I do feel that the US is being slighted by Audi's omission of Daytona Grey as an S-line or S3 exclusive offering. I don't feel that Monsoon Grey does anything beyond a base car any justice.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


i thought Moonsoon Grey looked pretty good on the cars i saw at the dealership, but then again i don't have much experience with Audi colors.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

On its own, I suppose it's not bad. Put it against any good, deep real grey, and it looks very washed out.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drof (Jun 27, 2013)

more pics, more angles, more pics, more angles


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

Congrats I have the Moonson and I love It! pics of interior did you get the sport seats also and close up of rims please.:beer::beer:


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

trueunion said:


> Congrats I have the Moonson and I love It! pics of interior did you get the sport seats also and close up of rims please.:beer::beer:


congrats on the car! . My dad's Mercedes C250 is Steel Grey; i wonder how Monsoon and Daytona compare to that.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

trueunion said:


> Congrats I have the Moonson and I love It! pics of interior did you get the sport seats also and close up of rims please.:beer::beer:


Same as these...


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Dan Halen said:


> My God sport suspension can't get here soon enough. I'm not a stancebro, but there's a limit on what type of stratosphere reach is acceptable. :laugh:


Please remember....based on all the European reviews, the standard suspension is the best one among the 3 choices (standard, sports, S-line) in terms of optimized comfort/handling. Also, for us in Canada, the ride height is good for snow. So, it is the most practical choice for the A3.


----------



## codewhore (Oct 22, 2006)

tekmo said:


> Picked it up yesterday. eace:


Damn that looks good. I have to admit that there are a number of colors that I really like on the A3/S3 car... Sepang Blue, Misano Red, Ibis White, Glacier White and now Daytona Grey. Those are really nice wheels too.


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

More pictures would be great!

Man that needs to be lowered 120%


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

@ tekmo... looks great and congrats on the purchase. :thumbup:

oh yeah.. more pics


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

A few more pics as requested. I will get more pictures when i return from vacation.


----------



## DavidCz1992 (Apr 9, 2014)

that looks gorgeous. If it wasn't illegal/morally questionable, I would violate a vehicle like that lol


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

DavidCz1992 said:


> that looks gorgeous. If it wasn't illegal/morally questionable, I would violate a vehicle like that lol


i know right!! Car looks beautiful.


----------



## codewhore (Oct 22, 2006)

DavidCz1992 said:


> that looks gorgeous. If it wasn't illegal/morally questionable, I would violate a vehicle like that lol


It's only illegal/immoral if you get caught.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Very nice grey indeed, if it wasn't for the Sepang Blue, Daytona Grey would be my pick. I'm still struggling with my decision since I prefer a more subtle appearance. Oh well.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Very nice, definitely my next Audi will be Daytona Grey. Fell in love it it in my last car, but the Daytona is probably my most favorite grey's. 

Well done, keep it shiny.


----------



## phobic99 (Jun 22, 2009)

Looks great! Makes me wish I waited for the S-Line package on my Monsoon Grey A3 but I really wanted to ditch my previous car (Focus ST).

Hopefully I'll be able to add some S-Line stuff in the future. Your car looks great!


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

shame that we don't get Daytona Grey in the US but i think Monsoon looks nice as well. I have yet to see a Monsoon Grey Prestige equipped car though...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

phobic99 said:


> Looks great! Makes me wish I waited for the S-Line package on my Monsoon Grey A3 but *I really wanted to ditch my previous car (Focus ST*).
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to add some S-Line stuff in the future. Your car looks great!


Whaa?? Could you expand on that? That car is a TCL darling. :laugh:


----------



## phobic99 (Jun 22, 2009)

Dan Halen said:


> Whaa?? Could you expand on that? That car is a TCL darling. :laugh:


No doubt about that. I bought it based on specs in comparison to the MK6 GTI. Never really did really click with me and quickly got tired of the boy racer look. Moved to Colorado recently and was getting race challenges at literally every stop light. I'm too old and boring for that sort of thing and the car was a mistake for me. I've always been a VW fanboy and even though I took a size-able financial hit (paid cash for the ST), I finally own an Audi. I'm hooked even more now.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

phobic99 said:


> No doubt about that. I bought it based on specs in comparison to the MK6 GTI. Never really did really click with me and quickly got tired of the boy racer look. Moved to Colorado recently and was getting race challenges at literally every stop light. I'm too old and boring for that sort of thing and the car was a mistake for me. I've always been a VW fanboy and even though I took a size-able financial hit (paid cash for the ST), I finally own an Audi. I'm hooked even more now.


Right on. :thumbup:

Congrats, and welcome!


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

It looks so lovely...Canadian S-line is the way to go! :thumbup:


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Can you post interior shots?

Any comments and reviews after having it for weeks?


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

:wave: only drove it for 4 days before i went for a 3 weeks vacation. Back in it today and will post something soon.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

tekmo said:


> :wave: only drove it for 4 days before i went for a 3 weeks vacation. Back in it today and will post something soon.


Cool.....

I know one can click the little knob to forward a music track, but is there any way to one-click to forward to the next music folder instead of having to go back 1 level in the file structure then select the new one?

I know there is a programmable shortkey on the steering wheel, is it possible to program it to do such action?


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

Hmmm, i don't think there is a key to skip to the next folder once you are in the folder. I haven't had a chance to play around with an SD card yet, but with an iPhone, you have to click on RETURN button to go back up from a playlist and then go into the new playlist. I am assuming it would be the same with folders.

Once i have SD card setup later this week, i will test it out with a programmable button.


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

tekmo said:


> Hmmm, i don't think there is a key to skip to the next folder once you are in the folder. I haven't had a chance to play around with an SD card yet, but with an iPhone, you have to click on RETURN button to go back up from a playlist and then go into the new playlist. I am assuming it would be the same with folders.
> 
> Once i have SD card setup later this week, i will test it out with a programmable button.


I believe hes referring to the volume control knob to the right of the shifter. If you click once right you can move to the next song. If you hold it down for 5 secs it turns off MMI and the screen folds down. Someone correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

tekmo said:


> Hmmm, i don't think there is a key to skip to the next folder once you are in the folder. I haven't had a chance to play around with an SD card yet, but with an iPhone, you have to click on RETURN button to go back up from a playlist and then go into the new playlist. I am assuming it would be the same with folders.
> 
> Once i have SD card setup later this week, i will test it out with a programmable button.


Thanks, please keep us posted with the programmable button.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah, I was going to see if I can program that button to skip music tracks.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

30% Pinnacle tint all around.


----------

